# Haaland - Barça: ecco le richieste shock di Raiola.



## Z A Z A' (4 Aprile 2021)

Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:


20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
20 milioni di commissione per Alfie Haaland
30 milioni netti di stipendio per Erling Haaland
Rinnovo del contratto di Messi


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



In pratica per Donnarumma ci sta trattando con i guanti bianchi 
Questo è completamente pazzo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Quando la fifa gli avvelenerà una torta sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Aprile 2021)

aggiungeteci 150 da dare al borussia e fanno 200 netti per l'ingaggio + 30 annui netti al giocatore.
Auguri a chi lo prende..
Io Starei lontanissimo dai raiola boys chiunque siano


----------



## kekkopot (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Che schifo


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



E' tutto raccapricciante. Quand' è che ai vertici del calcio si decideranno a ridimensionare queste losche figure?! 
La commissione al procuratore la deve pagare il giocatore, decisa preliminarmente all'assunzione. E devono comunque avere dei limiti definiti per legge. Basta con queste zecche succhia soldi dai metodi mafiosi.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Appena? Io li comprerei per far fare loro i nani da giardino.


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Ma il Barca non stava in bancarotta? ahahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Il Pizzaiolo fa anche l'agente gratis di Messi ora?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Prima o poi comunque anche Raiola cadrà e scoppierà.
Nessun periodo di gloria continua per sempre, anche lui prima o poi crollerà miseramente.


----------



## nybreath (4 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' tutto raccapricciante. Quand' è che ai vertici del calcio si decideranno a ridimensionare queste losche figure?!
> La commissione al procuratore la deve pagare il giocatore, decisa preliminarmente all'assunzione. E devono comunque avere dei limiti definiti per legge. Basta con queste zecche succhia soldi dai metodi mafiosi.



Ma finche glielo permettono perche non dovrebbe farlo? il problema é che c é ancora gente che si siede a trattare con sto personaggio.

Che poi non capiró mai perché la commissione la deve pagare il compratore, ma il procuratore da chi é ingaggiato? Tu lavori per me, mi fai avere un megacontratto, e ti pagano gli altri, per me é una cosa che non esiste da nessuna parte.

É come se uno deve vendere la casa, ingaggia un avvocato per il contratto, e l avvocato fa il contratto vende la casa e viene pagato dal compratore, per me sta cosa é stranissima, poi figurati qua gli si deve pagare pure la famiglia...

Rimane il fatto che con queste proposte per me non ti devi proprio sedere a trattare, gli dici di andare altrove...




Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima o poi comunque anche Raiola cadrà e scoppierà.
> Nessun periodo di gloria continua per sempre, anche lui prima o poi crollerà miseramente.



Sicuramente, intanto si é fatto ricco per la vita.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Aprile 2021)

La cosa più comica? I 20 mln per il padre.


----------



## sunburn (4 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' tutto raccapricciante. Quand' è che ai vertici del calcio si decideranno a ridimensionare queste losche figure?!
> La commissione al procuratore la deve pagare il giocatore, decisa preliminarmente all'assunzione. E devono comunque avere dei limiti definiti per legge. Basta con queste zecche succhia soldi dai metodi mafiosi.


Non so se sia fattibile imporre dei limiti( normative UE sul libero mercato e via dicendo). Di certo i club potrebbero mettersi d’accordo fra loro in via informale e rifiutarsi anche solo di parlare con gente che spara certe pretese. E prima o poi dovranno farlo per necessità, ma sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Kaw (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...


Commissione? Chiamiamola col suo nome, estorsione!
Che poi commissione di 40 milioni (ripeto 40 milioni) per fare cosa esattamente? Dare il permesso al giocatore di mettere una firma? Perchè stiamo parlando di questo, per redigere un contratto un avvocato si prende la sua parcella, che può essere cara quanto volete, ma mai a questi livelli.
Hanno creato un bel sistema dove questi personaggi ci sguazzano e ci mangiano, ma la colpa non è la loro, ma di chi glielo permette.
Perchè i club sono i primi ad andare dai procuratori a chiedere i giocatori e un club magari preferisce pagare il procuratore piuttosto che il club rivale, in modo da provocare un danno patrimoniale agli avversari. E la FIFA muta, non ci pensa nemmeno a regolamentare l'operato degli agenti.


----------



## sacchino (4 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' tutto raccapricciante. Quand' è che ai vertici del calcio si decideranno a ridimensionare queste losche figure?!
> La commissione al procuratore la deve pagare il giocatore, decisa preliminarmente all'assunzione. E devono comunque avere dei limiti definiti per legge. Basta con queste zecche succhia soldi dai metodi mafiosi.



Dietro a Raiola c'è qualcun altro (i vari Galliani, Sabatini, Preziosi, Paratici, Marotta etc... solo per citarne alcuni), altrimenti lo avrebbero già messo a cuccia, il giochino è semplice lui prende commissioni, per centinaia di milioni di euro all'anno, muovendo i migliori giocatori del momento, risiede a Montecarlo dove ha il conto corrente e poi i soldi partono per le varie destinazioni senza che nessuno chieda niente, se lui si fosse intascato tutte le provvigioni da quando fa questo mestiere ora sarebbe uno dei più ricchi del mondo (sicuramente per fare questo una fetta se la tiene). In quel posto lo prendono i proprietari delle società che in 15 anni ai procuratori e di conseguenza ai loro dirigenti hanno dato oltre allo stipendio una valanga di soldi.


----------



## markjordan (4 Aprile 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Dietro a Raiola c'è qualcun altro (i vari Galliani, Sabatini, Preziosi, Paratici, Marotta etc... solo per citarne alcuni), altrimenti lo avrebbero già messo a cuccia, il giochino è semplice lui prende commissioni, per centinaia di milioni di euro all'anno, muovendo i migliori giocatori del momento, risiede a Montecarlo dove ha il conto corrente e poi i soldi partono per le varie destinazioni senza che nessuno chieda niente, se lui si fosse intascato tutte le provvigioni da quando fa questo mestiere ora sarebbe uno dei più ricchi del mondo (sicuramente per fare questo una fetta se la tiene). In quel posto lo prendono i proprietari delle società che in 15 anni ai procuratori e di conseguenza ai loro dirigenti hanno dato oltre allo stipendio una valanga di soldi.


no lo prendiamo noi , non le societa' , loro accettano perche' ci guadagnano
salassata paytv in arrivo


----------



## Andris (4 Aprile 2021)

poi dicono sia l'Italia il paese del familismo amorale.
questo padre agisce come un africano di un villaggio che usa la figlia per ottenere bestiame in dote

comunque la testa di questo ragazzo è un'incognita


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima o poi comunque anche Raiola cadrà e scoppierà.
> Nessun periodo di gloria continua per sempre, anche lui prima o poi crollerà miseramente.



più facile che gli venga un ictus o un infarto


----------



## Andris (4 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La cosa più comica? I 20 mln per il padre.



a me fa ridere più il rinnovo del contratto di Messi francamente.
vari attaccanti in 15 anni non hanno trovato spazio per Messi che accentra tutto, lui vorrebbe averlo per forza


----------



## Alerossonero69 (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Raiola sa benissimo cosa serve per vincere ovvero i soldi, lui e Elliott sono su due lunghezze d'onda opposte


----------



## mark (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Raiola va fermato e va messo un freno alle commissioni, è imbarazzante il fatto che non l'abbiano ancora fatto.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (4 Aprile 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ma finche glielo permettono perche non dovrebbe farlo? il problema é che c é ancora gente che si siede a trattare con sto personaggio.
> 
> Che poi non capiró mai perché la commissione la deve pagare il compratore, ma il procuratore da chi é ingaggiato? Tu lavori per me, mi fai avere un megacontratto, e ti pagano gli altri, per me é una cosa che non esiste da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...



Succede eccome, se la casa vale, ha tanti acquirenti, anzi ne bastano 2, tu dai l'esclusiva a uno piuttosto che l'altro se accetta il prezzo fissato più oneri accessori a carico


----------



## Alerossonero69 (4 Aprile 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Commissione? Chiamiamola col suo nome, estorsione!
> Che poi commissione di 40 milioni (ripeto 40 milioni) per fare cosa esattamente? Dare il permesso al giocatore di mettere una firma? Perchè stiamo parlando di questo, per redigere un contratto un avvocato si prende la sua parcella, che può essere cara quanto volete, ma mai a questi livelli.
> Hanno creato un bel sistema dove questi personaggi ci sguazzano e ci mangiano, ma la colpa non è la loro, ma di chi glielo permette.
> Perchè i club sono i primi ad andare dai procuratori a chiedere i giocatori e un club magari preferisce pagare il procuratore piuttosto che il club rivale, in modo da provocare un danno patrimoniale agli avversari. E la FIFA muta, non ci pensa nemmeno a regolamentare l'operato degli agenti.



Non ti obbliga a comprarlo ma vedrai che qualcuno lo accontenterà, la colpa non è di Mino Raiola è dei club che lo assecondano, se poi se lo possono permettere fanno bene a farlo


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima o poi comunque anche Raiola cadrà e scoppierà.
> Nessun periodo di gloria continua per sempre, anche lui prima o poi crollerà miseramente.



Amen, sono crollati l'impero romano, quello di Napoleone, quello di Alessandro Magno, quindi figuriamoci se non finirà anche il suo tempo (soprattutto se tante grandi società decidessero, in modo intelligente, di chiudere le porte ai suoi giocatori)


----------



## Milanlove (4 Aprile 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Succede eccome, se la casa vale, ha tanti acquirenti, anzi ne bastano 2, tu dai l'esclusiva a uno piuttosto che l'altro se accetta il prezzo fissato più oneri accessori a carico



Esatto.
Il ruolo dell'agente immobiliare non è poi tanto diverso. Ovviamente le percentuali sono inferiori. 

Detto questo, Raiola è un pazzo, è fuori dal mondo, è tutto inconcepibile, blablabla. .. e troverà qualcuno che lo accontenterà.

Lo abbiamo accontentato noi con ibra e Donnarumma, non troverà qualcuno che lo accontenterà per Halland?


----------



## Alerossonero69 (4 Aprile 2021)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Il ruolo dell'agente immobiliare non è poi tanto diverso. Ovviamente le percentuali sono inferiori.
> 
> Detto questo, Raiola è un pazzo, è fuori dal mondo, è tutto inconcepibile, blablabla. .. e troverà qualcuno che lo accontenterà.
> ...



Ma certo che lo accontenteranno, ma io non capisco che guadagno hai a prendere uno di Raiola, ti spacca lo spogliatoio, e non ottieni risultati, tranne Ibra, tutti gli altri cosa hanno fatto ? Il bvb con Haaland sta fuori UCL dopo non so quanto tempo


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Visto che ne stanno parlando in tanti: in realtà la FIFA vorrebbe fare qualcosa per i procuratori e limitarne le commissioni, se ne sta parlando proprio di questi tempi. Tant'è che Raiola stesso e Jonathan Barnett (altro che ha le mani in pasta ovunque, guardatevi la lista dei suoi assistiti) sono pubblicamente sul piede di guerra per impedirlo. Speriamo che succeda qualcosa a breve.


----------



## Milanlove (4 Aprile 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che lo accontenteranno, ma io non capisco che guadagno hai a prendere uno di Raiola, ti spacca lo spogliatoio, e non ottieni risultati, tranne Ibra, tutti gli altri cosa hanno fatto ? Il bvb con Haaland sta fuori UCL dopo non so quanto tempo



No bè il Borussia è ai quarti di UCL e Halaand è mi pare capocannoniere del torneo. Poi i vari pogba, de vrij, de ligt, lozano, verratti, donnarumma buttali via. E avrà chissà quanti altri giovani forti oltre a 300 altri medi giocatori che comunque in un club servono sempre. Ha la procura su moltissimi giocatori tra cui alcuni fortissimi, non puoi evitare di trattarci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Dietro a Raiola c'è qualcun altro (i vari Galliani, Sabatini, Preziosi, Paratici, Marotta etc... solo per citarne alcuni), altrimenti lo avrebbero già messo a cuccia, il giochino è semplice lui prende commissioni, per centinaia di milioni di euro all'anno, muovendo i migliori giocatori del momento, risiede a Montecarlo dove ha il conto corrente e poi i soldi partono per le varie destinazioni senza che nessuno chieda niente, se lui si fosse intascato tutte le provvigioni da quando fa questo mestiere ora sarebbe uno dei più ricchi del mondo (sicuramente per fare questo una fetta se la tiene). In quel posto lo prendono i proprietari delle società che in 15 anni ai procuratori e di conseguenza ai loro dirigenti hanno dato oltre allo stipendio una valanga di soldi.



lascia stare, chi gli da le commissioni si riprende indietro buona parte di esse. usano i club come bancomat come faceva berlusca e come fa chiunque tratti con sto qui.
figurarsi se un asino del genere fa tutto da solo, può essere che non abbia neanche molto via e che si faccia comprare con torte e salami.


----------



## Goro (4 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Come già detto, La "spremitura" di Raiola ai club è solo alto riciclaggio, il calcio serve a quello e non di certo a riempire di soldi dei cafoni sconosciuti che sanno calciare un pallone


----------



## Znarf79 (5 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Ma in tutto ciò come farebbe il Barca ad accontentarlo che hanno più di un miliardo di debiti.
Se anche quest'anno fanno una spesa del genere non è solo Raiola che non va ma tutto il sistema.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Curioso di seguire la vicenda.

A parte la pagliacciata intollerabile di per sé del giro delle sette chiese, nessun grande club tratta con Raiola, ve lo dico da tempo. Lo ricevono, si siedono a parlare e dicono no grazie.

Queste richieste non credo siano realistiche, comunque, ma neanche troppo lontane dalla realtà. 

In parallelo, capite perché non possiamo rinnovare a Gigio... pensate che la sostanza sia diversa?


----------



## bmb (5 Aprile 2021)

Sarà il momento di fare qualche regolamento anti-procuratore, che poi sarebbe semplicemente un regolamento anti-maiali. Che so, una sorta di Ordine dei Procuratori al quale è necessario iscriversi per poter esercitare, ma dov'è richiesta una laurea, non il certificato di pizzaiolo (con tutto il rispetto per i pizzaioli). O, più semplicemente, far sparire completamente procuratori, commissioni, mazzette e porcate varie.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> In pratica per Donnarumma ci sta trattando con i guanti bianchi
> Questo è completamente pazzo.



Non ne sarei cosi certo, le cifre su donnarumma, mio modesto parere, non sono uscite tutte .
Non mi stupirei se lo scenario fosse simile a quello che stiamo leggendo , del resto il ragazzo è svincolato e tecnicamente il milan lo deve ricomprare o quasi.


----------



## sacchino (5 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



Più una felpa della nike bianca.


----------



## nybreath (5 Aprile 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Succede eccome, se la casa vale, ha tanti acquirenti, anzi ne bastano 2, tu dai l'esclusiva a uno piuttosto che l'altro se accetta il prezzo fissato più oneri accessori a carico



Faccio contratti per lavoro, anche di proprieta del valore di milioni e con molti compratori, gli oneri e oneri accessori sono quasi sempre a carico del compratore, ma sono tutt altra cosa, mai visto gli ONORARI a carico del compratore, che poi uno puo decidere tutto, ovvio che non é illegale, ma semplicemente é una cosa che nella pratica comune non vedo.

Che poi tra l altro, ovviamente per le questioni comuni perche a quei livelli ci saranno ben altre cose che non conosco, io voglio e pretendo di essere pagato dal mio cliente e non da controparte, perche é molto piu facile far valere un rapporto di lavoro e non un rapporto derivato dal contratto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



*Raiola polemico pubblica tutte le copertina dei giornali e commenta: "Le fake news viaggiano veloci e lontano".*


----------



## Capitano (5 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei cosi certo, le cifre su donnarumma, mio modesto parere, non sono uscite tutte .
> Non mi stupirei se lo scenario fosse simile a quello che stiamo leggendo , del resto il ragazzo è svincolato e tecnicamente il milan lo deve ricomprare o quasi.



Fanno bene a fare una proposta definitiva e poi non trattare.


----------



## Davidoff (5 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Raiola polemico pubblica tutte le copertina dei giornali e commenta: "Le fake news viaggiano veloci e lontano".*



Sicuramente si sono sbagliati, avrà chiesto il doppio. Ripeto, per me sta spremendo il più possibile adesso perché sente la puzza di limitazioni imposte dall'alto in arrivo.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Raiola polemico pubblica tutte le copertina dei giornali e commenta: "Le fake news viaggiano veloci e lontano".*



D'altronde di Fake se ne intende.


----------



## Manue (5 Aprile 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ma finche glielo permettono perche non dovrebbe farlo? il problema é che c é ancora gente che si siede a trattare con sto personaggio.
> 
> Che poi non capiró mai perché la commissione la deve pagare il compratore, ma il procuratore da chi é ingaggiato? Tu lavori per me, mi fai avere un megacontratto, e ti pagano gli altri, per me é una cosa che non esiste da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...



E' così per le case, 
io se vendo ingaggio un'agenzia immobiliare, 
poi loro il 3% se lo pigliano sul compratore... sti mariuoli


----------



## nybreath (5 Aprile 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> E' così per le case,
> io se vendo ingaggio un'agenzia immobiliare,
> poi loro il 3% se lo pigliano sul compratore... sti mariuoli



L agenzia solitamente si prende una percentuale divisa a meta tra compratore e venditore, ma la é piu normale la cosa perche sia venditore che compratore si rivolgono a un agenzia che offre un servizio, cioe per l uno trovare un compratore e per l altro trovare una casa. L agenzia non é un ingaggiato dal venditore nel vero senso, perche dovrebbe essere un terzo che media le due parti, infatti é anche tenuto a fare ricerche sull immobile e informare il compratore di eventuali pendenze e problemi catastali.

Il procuratore non credo offra queste cose, non é un mediatore terzo anche per il compratore, semplicemente é una una persona che si occupa di trovare le migliori situazioni per il suo assistito. Il servizio lo offre a se e al giocatore e si comporta in tutto e per tutto come parte del giocatore, non come mediatore.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mentre prosegue il tour europeo di Mino Raiola alla ricerca di un'acquirente per il suo ultimo gioiello Erling Haaland, emergono i dettagli relativi ad i primi incontri con i top club. Il giornalista Gerard Romero, vicino da tempo all'ambiente catalano, ha svelato le incredibili richieste che Raiola ha fatto al Barcellona per assicurarsi i servizi del norvegese, alle quali vanno ovviamente aggiunte quelle del Borussia Dortmund per il cartellino del giocatore:
> 
> 
> 20 milioni di commissione per Raiola
> ...



ma esattamente il barca può permetterselo? A me pare di no.. invece il real negli ultimi anni ha speso poco e pertanto mi aspetto da lui un colpo haaland/mbappe


----------

